# العزل الصوتي في المباني



## مهندسة البناء (22 فبراير 2006)

اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم
ولا تنسونا من الدعاء​


----------



## رولا (23 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مرفق جميل ،شكرا لك مهندسة البناء


----------



## tzourob (23 فبراير 2006)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــ1000 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (23 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك في جمع هذه المعلومات 
واتمنى لك كل الخير


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (24 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## اليك دعاءنا ياربنا (24 فبراير 2006)

شاكرين جدا يا جماعة على الملفا الحلوة دى
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسنتكم


----------



## mohamad fatfat (24 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## المازن (25 فبراير 2006)

الف شكر بش مهندسة مع التقدير


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 فبراير 2006)

*بارك الله فيك !*

ما شاء الله عليكِ أختي مهندسة البناء, مواضيعك دائماً مميزة​نسأل الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك​

​​أخوك أحمد​


----------



## ابوعلوة (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراااا

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## salah_6666 (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Abo3ly (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mazen17 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلم ايديك


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

L\مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## نمر راشد جيوسي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلمو


----------



## محمد سامى الخولى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكركم على الموضوع ولاكن محتاج بعض التوضيحات وشكرا


----------



## محمد سامى الخولى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ايضا يجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار طبقة البياض


----------



## محمد سامى الخولى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الرد


----------



## abdelhamid68 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على مجهودك في جمع هذه المعلومات 
واتمنى لك كل الخير*​


----------



## architect one (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## جسر الأمل (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ROZE1 (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين وموفقين جدا وهل يوجد جدول معين يبين جودة المواد الانشائية في امتصاص الصوت او عدم نفاذه خلالها
وايهما الافضل مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## iraqivisionary (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المساهمة


----------



## ابو الأمين (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## eng_eyad2020 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكراا


----------



## Noor.arch (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## engyoyo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااا جدا ملف رائع


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## القمر الهندسي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جهودك ....................


----------



## مهندس معتمد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلمي والله يعطيكي العافية


----------



## fairman (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الافاده الجميله


----------



## brikkho (10 يناير 2011)

Yes thanks


----------



## محمد مكاوي هارون (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نونه civil (30 ديسمبر 2011)

يسلموووا


----------



## شفق66 (2 يناير 2012)

*اسأل الله أن يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (12 يناير 2012)

[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]




[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]​





​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى تقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------

